# SIRIUS Guarantees Radios Will Work



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Press Release 3/2/07


> *SIRIUS radios will not become obsolete in a merger with XM*
> 
> NEW YORK, March 2, 2007 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI), which recently announced plans to merge with XM Satellite Radio, today issued a guarantee to its more than 12 million listeners that existing radios will not become obsolete if the merger is approved.
> 
> ...


Source: http://investor.sirius.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=232255&cat=&newsroom=


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Now if the govt will only get on board.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Now if the govt will only get on board.


And say no to this nonsence...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

sirius-xm merger would mean the death of sat radio as we know it


----------

